

Vagina Oks self-driving car trials on roads - Theholyman
http://www.wearobo.com/2015/06/virginia-oks-public-road-testing-of.html

======
sumitgt
Lol, wonder how many people opened the discussion because of the typo...

------
msie
Vagina -> Virginia

------
paulhauggis
I'm okay with the incorrect and the correct title.

------
byoung2
Total clickbait title, or typo?

~~~
nitinthewiz
That there is the question!

------
nitinthewiz
Did I read that headline right?

